# I need help!



## riceviper (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm new to the nissan boards and I can not get the classifieds to let me post. I have a 05 red SER that I have to sell. I have to get rid of it due to some family problems, so I have to reduce my payments. If you know anyone looking for one of these cars please send them my way here it is on autotrader.

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...&advanced=&end_year=2007&max_price=&cardist=0


Thanks agian guys.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Read in the FAQ. Near the bottom there is a few links about the classifieds. The rules and the reason why you can't post there yet.


----------

